# Cops demand Google data



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Cops are now demanding Goggle turn over info of people that where near a crime. Up to a 17 acre area around a crime scene. Apparently the cops want to check out the cell phones and data on the phones.

https://nypost.com/2018/03/19/cops-demand-google-phone-data-for-anyone-who-came-near-crime-scenes/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

And turning off the cell does not completely deactivate it. You have to remove the battery.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> And turning off the cell does not completely deactivate it. You have to remove the battery.


And even then if you have a smart phone, it has an internal battery that still allows remote access to data and features. With that said, the cops need to go through a court and get a court order then. I am fed up with abuses of the 4th amendment.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nope!

If We the People allow this to go on we are the dumbest creatures on the planet.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

What is going to be the difference when they scan the pictures with facial recognition software, . . . and send you a subpena to appear, . . . because you were in the vacinity???

Scary.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Or...you could leave your phone at home.
Think it's not possible? :vs_shocked:

WTH did you do 10 years ago before smartphones??

Talk to people face to face
Shop in stores, you know, those local businesses
Read a map, if needed

Try it for a day. Better yet a week. Find out how addicted you are. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Or...you could leave your phone at home.
> Think it's not possible? :vs_shocked:
> 
> WTH did you do 10 years ago before smartphones??
> ...


I can leave my phone be for days on end. My laptop? Different matter all together.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't own a smartphone, never will.

I have a plain cell phone that gets less than one minute of use per month average.

Most of the time it gets left on the desk when I leave.

Any agency monitoring me would die of boredom.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Gunn said:


> I can leave my phone be for days on end. My laptop? Different matter all together.


Yeah...they cant track those at all. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> And turning off the cell does not completely deactivate it. You have to remove the battery.


You forgot about putting it in a faraday cage.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thing mine's an I-Phone.
When the FBI demanded data on the California Islamic terrorist's phone several years ago, Apple told the FBI to pound sand and wouldn't do it. :vs_smirk:

Remember that? :vs_cool:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good thing mine's an I-Phone.
> When the FBI demanded data on the California Islamic terrorist's phone several years ago, Apple told the FBI to pound sand and wouldn't do it. :vs_smirk:
> 
> Remember that? :vs_cool:


You mean the I-phone the gubbamint cracked before they hauled Apple into court?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You mean the I-phone the gubbamint cracked before they hauled Apple into court?


I phones, like all smart phones are dangerous in the wrong hands, but they are somewhat safer than many other phones. The fibbies did not crack the iPhone per se, they cloned it several thousand times, and worked all of them simultaneously, eventually getting ONE. Very time/labor intensive.
Now with quantum computing....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They day I retired for the last time the company smart phone was smashed. Now a simple military grade flip phone some I don't break it . And I am not one that needs it every second. You forget you cars have the satellite system in it they track it even if you are not using the service.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wonder with the timing of the Austin Bomber ties into this issue. Just saying I would not put it past the Deep State.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My smart phone is on my left hip in a well designed and comfortable leather case I made for it.

It allows me not to have to get up and go answer the house phone when it rings.

It allows me not to have to put a phone in my church so my congregation can get me when I'm spending the day working at the church.

It allows me to not have to have a glove compartment full of maps to be able to find X, Y, or Z.

I don't have to stop at a pay phone and call my wife if I have to make an emergency detour in our projected daily schedule.

It allows me to instantly send a message to someone who needs that message, and may not get a phone call if I tried to call them.

IN OTHER WORDS, . . . some folks can be addicted, . . . true, . . . I prefer to believe I have a very convenient helper in the little leather pouch on my left hip that only asks me for a little electricity every night. It rewards me with an alarm in the morning, telling me that at least for this moment, . . . we can open our eyes and face a new day together.

And together we make it through another one, . . . good Lord willing.

And if someone is so dedicated to "tracking" my every movement, . . . fine, . . . better yet, . . . track my guardian angel, . . . he's not only got the info on WHAT I DO, . . . but can also tell you WHY I DO IT. All this "tracking" and "mining" of data is a bunch of hoo-doo and malarky built by those who still want enough people to die in the swamp so Hillary can ascend to the presidency.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Cops are now demanding Goggle turn over info of people that where near a crime. Up to a 17 acre area around a crime scene. Apparently the cops want to check out the cell phones and data on the phones.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/03/19/cops-demand-google-phone-data-for-anyone-who-came-near-crime-scenes/


I thought the could get the data from the No Such Agency. I suspect google is a front for the NSA.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah...they cant track those at all. :vs_laugh:


The government has their head so far up our colons what does it matter? We law abiding people are being watched. It is the others not so much. I mean with me being a veteran, FFL holder, RT on the national register, you THINK they don't know? I was home by myself the other day and I sneezed, I swear the TV said "Bless You". :vs_worry:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Gunn said:


> The government has their head so far up our colons what does it matter? We law abiding people are being watched. It is the others not so much. I mean with me being a veteran, FFL holder, RT on the national register, you THINK they don't know? I was home by myself the other day and I sneezed, I swear the TV said "Bless You". :vs_worry:


I posted this earlier but here it is again.

Wife: Why do you wear a gun in the house?
Husband: Because of government spying.
Wife laughs.
Husband laughs.
Google Home laughs.

Man shoots Google Home

It was a good day.


----------

